# Festool Planex



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So I am pulling the trigger this week on this investment and am wondering what abrasives, grit and type, and any interface pads I should order as well. We have a ton of failing plaster and paint that will be our first us on the tool and want to make sure we have everything. 

Does anyone know the part number for the abrasive systainer? Can't seem to find it from the retailer we are buying from.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> So I am pulling the trigger this week on this investment and am wondering what abrasives, grit and type, and any interface pads I should order as well. We have a ton of failing plaster and paint that will be our first us on the tool and want to make sure we have everything.
> 
> Does anyone know the part number for the abrasive systainer? Can't seem to find it from the retailer we are buying from.


I'm jealous! Have they come down in price?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No they actually had them on sale in January but I think the price went up this year. 

I haven't really regretted any tool purchase this year, I own a lot of sanders now big investment. I don't usually buy big ticket tools unless its planned and well thought out. This has been on the wishlist for a long time I got to demo one at the festool HQ before they were even out in the US.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You will need to send the Planex to me to test it out for you. I have to make sure it works and is safe for use.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You are more than welcome to come down and do all the testing necessary on our job. I won't charge you a thing. 

Crew started moving furniture and covering hardwoods this morning.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wise investment.:yes:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I will likely be taking the same plunge in a week. I have about 800 sqft. of 100 yr. old beadboard ceiling with failing paint to take care of. Seemed like a great opportunity to see how the planex (with harness) will handle this kind of work. I'm probably going to try 40-60 grit and then shoot it with maddog and 2 coats of Moorglo. My festool rep. recommended the slim pad with interface pad for ceilings.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I want one. Maybe next year.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So to answer my own questions the interface pad suggested by someone over at the FOG is 496106. There is no systainer for the abrasives right now but several will work.


----------

